

Devshops of HN - How do you track which projects/ employees are most profitable? - mrblues

What tool do you use to track your profitability ?
How do you know if you made enough income for this month?
how do you track growth in hours billed?
======
3825
Why do you want to track which employees are most profitable? How do you
define profitable?

~~~
mrblues
a profitable employee is one who generates the most income

it is important mainly to identify which employees are not profitable,
especially in fixed price projects.

do you run a devshop?

~~~
3825
No, I do not run one but I work in one. I am just curious. I hope you are not
operating on a very razor-thin margin.

Most programmers are very opinionated. It is very easy to ask them about their
opinion on how to improve the project, how to decrease cost, and so on. I'd
suggest doing that as it costs pretty much nothing extra.

From reading Jeff Atwood, my opinion is that the person who goes above and
beyond to make himself replaceable is the one you want to keep. I am not a
manager though and I am sure there is a lot more to it than I know.

